# Minnesota, West/S.W. Metro: Sub looking for work..



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Howdy All....

I posted this info in another thread, but thought I may get more exposure in a thread of its own....

Basically, I am looking for work this coming season. Experienced in both commercial (preferred) and residential plowing. I'm NOT just some "kid" looking to make a quick buck over the winter. I'm in my early 40's with a good work ethic, detail oriented, very punctual and very good at what I do. During the warmer months, I own and operate a business in the outdoor recreation industry. But during the winter, plowing is all I do. I am not pursuing my own accounts this season so I'd be 100% attentive to your client's needs.

The folks I subbed for last year, I feel, are just too far away (50+ miles from my home in Cologne) They were GREAT folks to work with, but it's just a bit far out to give their clients the attention they deserve. But, if that's where the snow is I don't mind driving.

I drive an '02 Ford PSD. Fully serviced and ready to go!! Equipped with an 8' Western Poly Pro. (new last year) And I will carry business liability insurance if needed.

So if you, or anyone you know of, is looking for skilled and extremely reliable sub... Drop me a P.M. here, or an email at northernstaroutfitters (at) yahoo (dot) com... And let's talk...


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks!!*

I just wanted to publically thank Plowsite for making this networking forum possible!! :salute:


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

*Another Thank You....*

Thank you to all who responded!!! I've been away all week on family business and will begin responding to emails today. I heard the "S" word used recently so we're almost there folks..... I'll be talking to you real soon!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Moosehunter,
All I can say is my moose gets nervous everytime I read one of your posts...  

Good luck down there this season, we've had a couple flurries up here already but usually we'll have a inch or two that melts away by this time of year. Just got my new Blizzard mounted up yesterday. :redbounce 

Anyway, good luck and stay away from my moose.

Buck


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Buck...

Calm your moose buddy!! He's in no danger from this kid... But do me a favor, will ya? *FEED THE POOR GUY!!!*  LOL!!!!!

Good luck to you as well this season.... I've seen a few flakes (which got me goin' :redbounce ) AND have seen the "S" word in the upcoming forecasts... I'm just gonna switch to decaf for a while and take a big nerve pill. It's coming, but it's gonna be a while yet.....

Nice to hear from ya..... Take care and good luck!!


----------



## Don.EMS (Feb 4, 2004)

I thought we we supposed to get some this week but now I'm not sure. I wouldent mind if it held off till the middle of the month. I still have a few things to get strait before then  Good luck to you guys


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

*Still looking....*

Howdy Folks...

As it has turned out, none of the contacts made so far have panned out. So I'm still in search of employment...

Just for the record.... I'm not looking for an unrealistic pay scale. Just an honest wage for honest work. In fact, the rate I'm looking for is at or even just a bit below typical for my area. I've even been known to "get out of the truck" to do detail work at times... Imagine that... LOL!!

My equipment is ready and so am I. If you hire me, you WON'T be disappointed!

Drop me an email at northernstaroutfitters (at) yahoo (dot) com. And let's get this ball rolling....


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

*Hi*

Hi i was wondering where your located and how far your willing to travel? I might possibly have some work for you but not sure.


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

*Drop me an email...*

Hi...

Drop me an email... Northern Star Outfitters and let's talk....

Thanks....


----------

